
Create Your Own CRM: How Much Money and Time Does IT Take? - KitRUM
https://kitrum.com/uncategorized/create-your-own-crm-how-much-money-and-time-does-it-take/
======
bobblywobbles
This is a well-thought and written article, thank you!

